# Scooter driving license



## Karlijn01 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I just moved here to Sydney from the Netherlands and I want to buy a (Vespa)scooter.

I don't have a motor license but does anyone know what license is needed to drive a 125cc scooter in NSW?

Thanks!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Karlijn01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just moved here to Sydney from the Netherlands and I want to buy a (Vespa)scooter.
> 
> ...


Hi Karlijn01,

Welcome to the forum. 

If you check out this site on the NSW RTA is says you need R licence for a motorcycle

Licence classes

Regards,
Karen


----------

